# Model RR on the daily comics page



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One of my favorite daily newspaper comics is Lynn Johnston's
FOR BETTER OR FOR WORSE. It's a very amusing family oriented
serial from Canada.

Today, the kids are exploring Daddy's new model railroad
in the basement. First mention of it I have seen. However,
a couple years ago he had a G scale layout in the backyard.
No mention of what scale this one is. It's 2 rail.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> One of my favorite daily newspaper comics is Lynn Johnston's
> FOR BETTER OR FOR WORSE. It's a very amusing family oriented
> serial from Canada.
> 
> ...


What are you talking to yourself?

Are you writing him a letter telling him to make it be HO?
So you can add another feather to your hat.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sometimes it seems that I'm talking to myself, Ed.
But, hey, you gotta get those HO buddies where
ever you can.

From the response it looks like there are few
readers of that comic.

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Her (ex)husband was a model railroader, and this made it into the comics several times as the husband/father's (in the comic strip) hobby.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Apparently, the comic strip has been in re-runs as of late, as Lynn Johnston has retired from doing them fresh daily.....so unless you never followed it before, every day's comic will seem new....just so you know.....



> _Johnston's strip began in September 1979, and ended its original daily black-and-white run on August 30, 2008, with a postscript epilogue (as a full-colour Sunday strip) running the following day. Starting on September 1, 2008, the strip began re-telling its original story, using a mixture of straight reruns and retouched strips which featured altered dialogue. This new format, however, was dropped after less than two years and in July, 2010 the strip switched entirely to reruns_


Wikipedia

Still good stuff though....


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear she has retired wasn't aware of that, have followed For Better or For Worse for years.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I was aware of her retirement and the reprints, but, even though
I have been following the strip for years, I don't think I've seen
any episodes that I had seen before. Maybe what we're getting
now was from her first efforts and were not carried by
the local paper at that time.

The dog Farley is a time factor. He dies at some point and
they later get another similar dog. Farley is in the
current panels. I haven't seen the repeat episodes where the
Dentist husband has his G scale trains in the back yard
either, so I suppose they'll be coming up at some point.

Don


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Very much remember the death of Farley,also vaguely recall the G scale in the backyard, those were short lived panels IIRC.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 5, 2015)

*Heres the strip*

Here is a link to that strip when John starts collecting. 


http://catalog.fborfw.com/indexstoryline.php?q=John Gets a Train Set


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Good Canadian fun!


----------

